# LUMP on Neck!!! NOW What?



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

my doe that kidded yesterday needed some encouragement to let her kids suck. Anyhow while I was holding her I noticed a marble size lump right where her throat and neck connect. Under the skin and kinda squishy. We have not had any new additions (except babies) since November. What could this be?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Can you post a pic? First thing that comes to my mind is CL. I have a positive goat and it is not as bad as people make it out to be trust me. Just takes patience and being extremely cautious and sanitary. A pic would be nice so we can see what you're seeing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

First thought as well is CL. A picture would be very helpful, but the location is where a lymph node would be which is where CL manifests.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

where would she have come up with that? Will her kids get it? They were just born yesterday. I do not want to pull them to bottle feed.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

It looks bigger on the pictures than it is. about the size of a marble maybe just a hair bigger


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

This is my goat with CL. Not sure about it passing cause I haven't bred mine yet but it will get a soft spot and lose hair. I suggest maybe taking her and have a vet lance it so it's not at your place. Another thing I was told by my breeder is to inject it with draxxin. I had no way to get mine to a vet so I took her out or the pasture far away from others, set up a huge tarp and it busted while I was just feeling around on it. Thankfully I had gloves on. I drained it very well, sent the pus to a lab (came back positive) I drained it everyday for a week and flushed with iodine. Now 2 months later the hair is completely grown back like nothing ever happened

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Iodine deficiency comes to mind. If it looks like milk goiter like in a kid would have, in adults it can be iodine deficiency.
Can be treated by painting 7% iodine on the tail where there is no hair. Or feeding kelp, dried seaweed. But can be hard to find.
Try that and see if it helps at all, if not, may be a bug bite/sting, which benadryl can be used.

Other wise, it could also be a sliver abscess, it is so hard to say. 

It isn't in a typical CL location.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks I will try the iodine and see if that helps. It is under her chin and just off the midline.


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

I had a goat with exactly the same thing.... I put iodine on its tail web one day and the following then it just got smaller and disappeared. I hope the iodine works for you!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

mlktrkdrvr said:


> where would she have come up with that? Will her kids get it? They were just born yesterday. I do not want to pull them to bottle feed.


CL lives in the soil. If there were goats where you now live, that would be the most logical explanation. It is highly doubtful that the kids will develop if as long as you are careful and manage it responsibly. As previously stated, I have CL in my herd and I have many kids born to CL positive does who never contract it. Are there goats near you? That would another source of possible infection if those goats are CL positive. A 3rd possibility is that this goat is carrier and is just now developing abscesses.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

MsScamp said:


> CL lives in the soil. If there were goats where you now live, that would be the most logical explanation. It is highly doubtful that the kids will develop if as long as you are careful and manage it responsibly. As previously stated, I have CL in my herd and I have many kids born to CL positive does who never contract it. Are there goats near you? That would another source of possible infection if those goats are CL positive. A 3rd possibility is that this goat is carrier and is just now developing abscesses.


We have lived here for 17 years and these are the first goats we have had. There are not any goats within a half mile of here (a guy at the other end of town has some). I guess if that is what it is than she would have to just be a carrier. I have had her a little over a year. I am still hoping that it is not CL. But if it is I will take your advice msScamp


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm hoping it is not CL, too! <fingers crossed for you and your girl>


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Yeah it's possible for the abcesses in the udder to burst and infect the kids, or to have them in the lungs and they burst and then the doe coughs on her herd mates and infects them.

One of my goat mentors brought a singl Ober home from the stock sale with a big CL abcess on her. Within a few months the entire herd was riddled with them. Then nearly all died of "pneumonia" which I assume was due to abcesses in the lungs. :think:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I have been reading these posts about CL. What is it? My adult doe has a raised squishy spot on her side, almost under her belly area. If you feel it, it feels like a fatty deposit. Should I be concerned about this? I just got her about two weeks ago and think she is pregnant also.:think:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

That is a common place (under the throat) for wood slivers. You could of purchased that goats already infected with CL. There is no set time on when a goat will grow a CL abscess. Though that is not a common CL location and would be more inclined to believe iodine decedent.

dnchck, you need to start a thread and post a picture so we can give feed back. Not saying this in a bad way but that way we can focus on it.

hollowdweller, that could indeed be what happened but CL also compromises a animals immune system. So if a viral pneumonia showed up in one, it could easily spread. Either way, that is tragic


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TDG-Farms said:


> hollowdweller, that could indeed be what happened but CL also compromises a animals immune system. So if a viral pneumonia showed up in one, it could easily spread. Either way, that is tragic


This statement is completely untrue!!!!!! I know because I have CL in my herd and I don't even need 2 hands to tell you the number of times I've had to treat my goats for illness. Nor have I EVER had a case on pneumonia "spread"!!!!

Toth Boer Goats - under the throat might not be a 'common' spot for CL, but CL abscesses can absolutely develop in that area. They can also develop under the chin - another 'uncommon' spot. I know because I've had goats develop abscesses in both areas, had them lanced, tested, and it came back positive.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... its factually true. Maybe a bit more reading would enlighten you. As we all know, each goat is different and everyones husbandry is different. Just because it hasnt happen to you, doesnt make it untrue. If we wanna play the "I know because game" I can assure you, I have dealt with a SUBSTANTIAL amount more of both CL and CAE then you, from working on a commercial farm. 300-500 goats on average on any given day that well above 90% of them were infected when I started there. So when I speak of CL or CAE, I back it with a bit more experience then your average goat farmer. Its a fact CL lowers the bodies immune system response. Any disease or infection for that matter that makes the body fight it, will do so. CL being considered an aggressive 2 stage disease, does so mostly in the second (clinical) stage. Its also a fact that viral pneumonia can pass not only from goat to goat and sheep to sheep but from sheep to goat as well. It can even be passed from domesticated sheep to wild sheep. Thus the banning of pack goats in some National forests in some states. If need be I can start to post case study results and documented cases.

And as mentioned no, its not a COMMON location. In fact in the well over 1000 positive goats I managed at the farm, non of them ever grew them in the location shown in the picture. So if I were to go and say your statement is completely untrue, I would be doing so with MY experience to back it. It wouldnt make it TRUE. It would just make it TRUE for me. Thus the reason for a forum and a discussion. To voice opinions. Its perfectly ok to disagree with someone opinion (i do it all the time) but to tell someone they are wrong based on just your experience is wrong.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I respect all opinions and have to agree, that not everyone is right or wrong. Breeders can experience different outcomes, reasoning and thoughts. 

Illness can happen from many things, not just CL. 

The only way for mlktrdrvr to know what it is, to have it tested, if it heads out. I for one, feel it isn't CL being in that location. But having it tested when ready, will tell the tale. 

We don't need to argue the point, as opinions are good, but argument doesn't need to begin. ;-)


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

mlktrkdrvr said:


> thanks I will try the iodine and see if that helps. It is under her chin and just off the midline.


Any updates?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I have been spraying all of the girls under the tail with 1% iodine every day since it was suggested to use the 7%. I can't seem to find the 7% at the feed store. I imagine that I will need to go to the vet to get some but with Easter and the kids being out of school and all I have not had time to get that far yet. The lump has not gone down in size any and appears to maybe be a little bigger. I also found what feels like the same thing (perfectly round just under the skin about the size of a marble or maybe just a bit bigger now) on the top of the ear of another doe, right where the ear and head connect.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the lump on the other Doe just under the ear? I hate saying this but, may be CL if it is in that location.

Take her to the vet or wait til it softens, then get a vet appointment. 
I would say lance it, but in the neck area it is hard to predict where the veins ect are.
With iodine deficiency, it should of responded already not get bigger.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

it is on the top side of the ear. I will try to get a picture of it today, but she is thinking about kidding and very anxious right now. I don't want to stress her out with a camera flash right now.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

If this was her- which it is not- but this yellow spot would be the location of the lump


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A weird location, hmm.

Have the vet check them out. 

Could be a sting or a splinter.
Does it feel hard or soft?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

it is firm, definitely within the skin- I can get my fingers all the way around it. I am going to have to be making a trip to the vet anyhow with my LGD for his ears, I will bring her along. BTW she kidded triplet bucks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh congrats on the new additions. 

Let us know what the vet says.


----------

